# New to the Forum



## SteveEagle (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, I am from Colorado and formerly the Kansas City area (Lawrence, Kansas). Have built models since I was 5 years old,and have SEVERAL years under my belt since then. Build primarily WWII-all countries.

SteveEagle


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## imalko (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome Steve. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Steve!


----------



## woody (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard Steve.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 3, 2011)

Steve, welcome, many modelers here


----------



## Geedee (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## magnu (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 3, 2011)

G'day Steve, welcome to the forum, you've landed on the right runway here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2011)

G'day mate..Welcome aboard.


----------



## le_steph40 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm new too...welcome aboard !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the family fellas....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice to have you here. Looking forward to seeign some of your stuff.


----------



## icompo (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm new here too,
Former RAF from UK now living and lazing in sunny Montana.
Welcome to you all.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2011)

Cleared to land 2-5 right mate........
Welcome to the hangar.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Steve. 8)


Wheels


----------

